# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  LPAC 2012 Just Announced!

## Matt Collins

The Liberty Political Action Conference (LPAC 2012) was just announced today!

Check it out to find out when, where, and who will be there:
http://lpac.com/

----------


## Gage

Already registered a week or so ago. I had fun at LPAC 2011, and hope LPAC 2012 is a success as well.

----------


## Matt Collins

Are YOU going to the Liberty Political Action Conference (LPAC)?

www.LPAC.com

----------


## No1butPaul

Isn't this the exact place the Bilderberg's met?  That's wierd.

----------


## cheapseats

> Isn't this the exact place the Bilderberg's met?  That's wierd.



Yes.

SEND MORE MONEY!

----------


## jbauer

I guess the best question would be what did last years folks that atteneded think of it?  Peronally I think my money would be better spent going to Tampa in August

----------


## Gage

> I guess the best question would be what did last years folks that atteneded think of it?  Peronally I think my money would be better spent going to Tampa in August


This conference was one of my favorite conferences I have attended. Last year it was held in Reno, and I'll be attending this year in Virginia as well.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Only if RPF chips in and sends me.

----------


## tfurrh

I'm thinking about it.....is it worth it? What do you do at an LPAC?

----------


## tfurrh

> I'm thinking about it.....is it worth it? What do you do at an LPAC?


bump.

btw, did anyone apply to YAL National Convention?

----------


## Okaloosa

I would rather go to LPAC than the Paulfest.  This will be much better organized with a purpose and training.  I do think they should have some VIP meetings to help raise more money for this event.

----------


## Pisces

> Isn't this the exact place the Bilderberg's met?  That's wierd.


How is this weird? Some hotels are just set up very well to host conferences and are advantageously located so they tend to get used often by all kinds of different groups. I bet if you looked into it more, you would probably find that the Chantilly Marriott (the hotel used for the Bilderberg conference) has probably hosted many conferences besides Bilderberg or LPAC.

----------


## Gage

> I would rather go to LPAC than the Paulfest.  This will be much better organized with a purpose and training.  I do think they should have some VIP meetings to help raise more money for this event.


They did do VIP meetings last year with Ron, Rand, and Vince Vaughn as well. I'm sure they will announce some as the conference approaches. On the LPAC Facebook page they wrote that Ken Cuccinelli will be speaking at a "special Saturday night banquet" at the conference.




> How is this weird? Some hotels are just set up very well to host conferences and are advantageously located so they tend to get used often by all kinds of different groups. I bet if you looked into it more, you would probably find that the Chantilly Marriott (the hotel used for the Bilderberg conference) has probably hosted many conferences besides Bilderberg or LPAC.


I looked at the meeting/event rooms at this hotel and they seemed rather small. Last year's main convention room was huge, and half empty because there was so much space. I hope they have a good sized room booked that they don't show a photo of on their website. Although the photo might be deceiving.



Here's the room they used at last year's I believe: http://www.grandsierraresort.com/mee...state-pavilion

----------


## davegod75

Ron Paul just confirmed as a speaker...although I don't know which day

----------


## sailingaway

I just got an email that Ron is now going to be speaking.

And they extended the early registration discount to July 8.

----------


## Gage

> Ron Paul just confirmed as a speaker...although I don't know which day


He spoke on the second to last day of the conference last year.

----------


## davegod75

woot, got my tickets!

----------


## Gage

Early bird discount ends today.

----------


## Gage

> Dear friend,
> 
> At midnight eastern tonight, our Early Bird rate on tickets to all three days of main stage events at the 2012 Liberty Political Action Conference (LPAC) will expire!
> 
> This deal also includes our grassroots political training, which is led by seasoned veterans and guaranteed to equip you with what you need to take the fight to the statists – and win!  (This training is also available for $50 by itself.)
> 
> These classes will show you how to rally fellow Americans to defeat bad legislation, implement liberty-based solutions, put pressure on politicians to respond to your concerns, and hold those legislators who dare expand government power accountable.
> 
> You’ll learn the ins-and-outs necessary to become the most effective activist in your local area.
> ...


..

----------


## Okie RP fan

I really wish these conventions would be held in Middle America for once.

----------


## MRoCkEd

I'm going.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I really wish these conventions would be held in Middle America for once.


In '09 they had one in St Louis. They've had them in Valley Forge, Washington, Florida, and other places.  

But the location for LPAC is great, it is literally next to the Washington-Dulles airport:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=westf...m&z=12&iwloc=A

----------


## sailingaway

> In '09 they had one in St Louis. They've had them in Valley Forge, Washington, Florida, and other places.  
> 
> But the location for LPAC is great, it is literally next to the Washington-Dulles airport:
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=westf...m&z=12&iwloc=A


because so many of us are DC types.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> In '09 they had one in St Louis. They've had them in Valley Forge, Washington, Florida, and other places.  
> 
> But the location for LPAC is great, it is literally next to the Washington-Dulles airport:
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=westf...m&z=12&iwloc=A


Well, there were two other "big" events that I really wanted to go to and would have considered had they not been in VA... I'm just saying, I really think more people could attend these if they didn't have to travel to one extreme (either coast).

----------


## cheapseats

> But the location for LPAC is great, it is literally next to the Washington-Dulles airport:


Extra convenient for Liberty Lovers who talk the talk but do not walk the walk about TSA, right?

----------


## sarahdeez

There are some people trying to schedule flights for LPAC.  Does anyone know the proposed schedule?  Does anyone remember the schedule from last year?

----------


## cheapseats

Out of all the gin joints in the world...

Holding "Liberty" PAC at the same property and on the heels of Bilderberg 2012 is equal parts idiotic, insulting and revealing.

----------


## sarahdeez

I got the info for those interested:
Starts thur night. Most things will be Fri and sat w a training class on Sunday ending at 5.

----------


## Matt Collins

http://lpac.com/lpac-tickets/

----------


## Matt Collins

http://lpac.com/lpac-tickets/

----------


## Matt Collins

http://lpac.com/lpac-tickets/

----------


## Matt Collins

http://lpac.com/lpac-tickets/






> The Westfields Marriott staff graciously agreed to extend our room rate through *this Friday, August 31st*, but that is the last day we will be able to guarantee you a discount on rooms.

----------


## stu2002

Will "The Collins" be there?

----------


## stu2002

And BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN is playing Nats Stadium here Sept. 14

----------


## Matt Collins

> Will "The Collins" be there?


Yes, I am heading up production of the event, just like I did at the rally.

----------


## angelatc

Is Benton on the payroll?

ETA:  It's C4L, so yes, he is. I don't think he wants us there.  We're fringe.

----------


## muzzled dogg

ew stu

----------


## muzzled dogg

set looked great at the rally.  jordan's guitar was muffled as hell but everything else was spot on

----------


## Matt Collins

> And BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN is playing Nats Stadium here Sept. 14


LOLwut?

----------


## Matt Collins

> set looked great at the rally.


Thanks.

----------


## Matt Collins

This is where you get trained on how to fight the establishment

----------


## coffeewithchess

> This is where you get trained on how to fight the establishment


LOL. You fight by kissing the ring of the chosen one, not attacking him with tv commercials, not trying to win one-on-one states, and by telling your supporters to become delegates, then allowing them to be steamrolled.

----------


## Matt Collins

> LOL. You fight by kissing the ring of the chosen one, not attacking him with tv commercials, not trying to win one-on-one states, and by telling your supporters to become delegates, then allowing them to be steamrolled.


Not sure what election you were watching, but that didn't happen in 2012

----------


## muzzled dogg

Matt how many ppl last lpac?

----------


## PursuePeace

Just got my tickets today.

----------


## nicklthomas

> Not sure what election you were watching, but that didn't happen in 2012


Collins is there still room for the Banquet with Ron Paul on Friday? Rand Paul is speaking on thursday?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Collins is there still room for the Banquet with Ron Paul on Friday? Rand Paul is speaking on thursday?


I do not know, you'll need to call the CFL for that information.

----------


## Gage

> Collins is there still room for the Banquet with Ron Paul on Friday? Rand Paul is speaking on thursday?


Tickets are still available for purchase on the website. I assume if it was sold out it would have been removed.

And Rand is speaking on Thursday, yes.

----------


## MelissaWV

This poll is once again giving us the finger.

----------


## Matt Collins

Bump

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Will this be filmed(I can't go)?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Will this be filmed(I can't go)?


Some of the speakers will, the training sessions might be, but will likely only be available to those who have taken the training courses already. This is at least how they've done it in the past.

----------


## hrdman2luv

Yesterday, my cell phone rang. It was from the RNC. They said their little shpill about defeating Obama and then requested that I contribute to the RNC to help defeat Obama.

I replied........
" Ma'am, I understand that you probably had nothing to do with it. So i'm not going to go into some "chic fil a" type rant on you. But I would like to ask you to take my name off anything the RNC has on file. Phone numbers, email addresses, physical addresses etc etc" 

Then she asked why.......

" Because the RNC lied, cheated and stole Iraq and Afghanstan veterans out of their right to become delegates. Not to mention the many other Americans. Then they had the audacity to change the rules to make sure that even more veterans and civilians never have a chance to help change and make the RNC any better.  I don't support liars, cheaters or thieves. "

She asked me if I was supporting Obama.  

I said
"No Ma'am. I just said I didn't support liars, cheaters or thieves. So I won't be supporting Obama or Romney.  My support will be going to Gary Johnson.......... Have a nice day. And please take me off the list."

It wasn't 5 minutes later, my wife got the same call on her phone.  LOL,  She handed it to me.  And I went through it all again.  But, it felt good. Even though I know, she probably has nothing to do with the RNC leadership. And I doubt she passed it along.  But I am hoping that she took me off the RNC's list.

----------


## angelatc

plus rep !

----------


## Matt Collins

http://lpac.com/schedule-of-events/

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Shaping up to be a good event. I'm surprised they convinced Senator DeMint to speak. Also, who's this Scott Garrett guy? Is he at least somewhat sympathetic to our cause?

And looks like Walter Jones is missing. Would've expected him to come to something like this. He endorsed the Good Doc both times from what I can remember.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Lol and one another thing isn't Chantilly the same place where Bilderberg met this year? Haha.

----------


## PatriotOne

Impressive line up!  I so wish I could be there.

_Cue Alex Jones on the conspiracy that it is being held in Chantilly, VA...lol._

----------


## ArtB

I also received a call from the Republican Party.  Right after I had watched the CSPAN video of RNC Chairman Reince Priebus at the Ohio Delegate Breakfast where he made a joke of his, "The ayes have it!" sham of the previous day....


http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ohi...ast/A307849-1/

The jerk is introduced at about 22:58 and he starts off with that line.  As a joke, I guess, but he was almost the only one who laughed. The audience clearly didn't laugh (except a couple people, perhaps).

Anyway, so the Republican Party called me.  I answered and said hello. A guy comes on the line. I said, "The ayes have it!" and then just like a good little Republican, I hung up on him before he could have his say.

----------


## fr33

I've told off the RNC and TEA PARTY Net over the past few days when they called for Romney.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

NICE... but they probably 'doubled-down' on all your contact info... sold it to marketers, head hunters, pollsters, blah blah...

These criminal orgs never take anyone off 'THIER LISTS"

----------


## Paulistinian

I always give the GOP telemarketers a piece of my mind... Essentially the same thing OP said. +rep.

----------


## AJ Antimony

It would probably more productive if instead you tell them under what circumstances you would donate to them and how much that would be.

By just saying "Stop calling, I'm voting 3rd party" they're going to think you're a 3rd party/fringe person anyway. It's not going to register to them that you actually WANT to help the GOP/RNC under the right circumstances.

I'd say something like:

"Oh hi. I was hoping to donate $2000 to the RNC this year because I really want to see Obama lose. However, after studying the record of nominee Mitt Romney, and after seeing how the RNC treated the grassroots and Ron Paul supporters at the national convention, I can't possibly donate to the RNC in 2012. The RNC needs to drastically change its policies and behavior in order to earn money from me. They have to fully embrace Ron Paul Republicans, Tea Party GOP activists, as well as the grassroots in general. They need to stop supporting big-government Republicans and have to instead support small-government Republicans in line with the actual platform. When the RNC makes these changes, then I'd be more than happy to donate."

----------


## Okaloosa

My understanding is that you can tell telemarketers to take you off their list but political groups have no restrictions.  So they still may take you off their list but you can't go after them as it is not a crime.

----------


## Matt Collins

If you go to LPAC you can get a private briefing with Senators DeMint and Lee.  

Here is the scoop:
http://lpac.com/2012/08/22/private-b...mint-mike-lee/

----------


## tod evans

There's no "scoop" at that link.

----------


## John of Des Moines

> My understanding is that you can tell telemarketers to take you off their list but political groups have no restrictions.  So they still may take you off their list but you can't go after them as it is not a crime.


Not political calls.  


As for the OP, as somebody else said I think it's better to say under what circumstances you'll vote and/or donate to the Mitt.  Point out a couple of things that Mitt and BHO are the same and say you'll need more time to think about you who are voting for.  That way somebody else from Mitt's campaign will call again and you drop other little knowledge bombs on that caller.  This way you waste their time and give them something to think and talk about.

----------


## MelissaWV

Here's the "scoop" without clicking.




> Join Senators Jim DeMint (SC) and Mike Lee (UT) — two liberty-loving and Constitution-defending Senators — for a one-hour briefing at LPAC.  Space is limited to only 20 participants so sign up for your spot now.  This is a unique opportunity to sit down with two U.S. Senators and hear their perspective on legislation and what lies ahead.


3-day pass $120
1-day training $50

It's in Chantilly, VA, so be prepared to get yourself there as well.  

I don't see any reason to go, personally, so I won't be.  It seems like quite a lot of money to spend to go "train" and miss work :>

----------


## Liberty74

> I also received a call from the Republican Party.  Right after I had watched the CSPAN video of RNC Chairman Reince Priebus at the Ohio Delegate Breakfast where he made a joke of his, "The ayes have it!" sham of the previous day....
> 
> 
> http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ohi...ast/A307849-1/
> 
> The jerk is introduced at about 22:58 and he starts off with that line.  As a joke, I guess, but he was almost the only one who laughed. The audience clearly didn't laugh (except a couple people, perhaps).
> 
> Anyway, so the Republican Party called me.  I answered and said hello. A guy comes on the line. I said, "The ayes have it!" and then just like a good little Republican, I hung up on him before he could have his say.


FUNNY!!!

----------


## Rocco

If you really want to make a difference on the ground and impact elections in the liberty movement, these conventions are an outstanding resource. I attended the YAL convention and the training we received there was nothing short of spectacular. The LPAC convention's training features many of the same political experts who came to YAL, so I can tell you first hand that this WILL improve your capacity to make a difference and I'd certainly recommend LPAC. 




> Here's the "scoop" without clicking.
> 
> 
> 3-day pass $120
> 1-day training $50
> 
> It's in Chantilly, VA, so be prepared to get yourself there as well.  
> 
> I don't see any reason to go, personally, so I won't be.  It seems like quite a lot of money to spend to go "train" and miss work :>

----------


## Carlybee

what's a sensator?  Is that like skeletor?

----------


## Matt Collins

> what's a sensator?  Is that like skeletor?


It's like this guy -

----------


## Paulistinian

I always tell them I'm not giving money because of their treatment of Ron Paul and his supporters and that I will not give money until those things change. I tell them I am donating directly to candidas that I agree with.

----------


## CPUd

Tell them if they're really hard up to go ask Sheldon Adelson.  The only reason they're wanting money from the peasants is so they can say the peasants gave them money.

----------


## hrdman2luv

I had a good mind to tell the lady to have the RNC and/or Romney send me money. If they send me enough, I might consider voting for Romney.......

I'm not sure if any of you remember the Fred Samford episode, when the guy wanted to buy the table lamp.  Fred told the guy "$5, but that's without the lightbulb".
The guy asked "Would you consider throwing in the light bulb?"

Fred said "Sure, I'll consider it..................................... Well, I've considered it. And the answer is "NO"........

----------


## Matt Collins

If you go to LPAC in DC next week to get trained on how to fight the establishment, you can also get a reception and dinner with Ken Cuccinelli

Here are the details:

http://lpac.com/2012/08/29/reception...en-cuccinelli/

----------


## Matt Collins

If you can't make the whole weekend, you can just get single-day tickets - 

http://lpac.com/2012/08/09/announcin...e-day-tickets/

----------


## Matt Collins

Gonna be an awesome and fun information-filled week!

----------


## kathy88

I'll go if Matt gives me one free shot.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I'll go if Matt gives me one free shot.


What do you drink? Whiskey? Tequila? Vodka? Gin? Rum?

----------


## kathy88

> What do you drink? Whiskey? Tequila? Vodka? Gin? Rum?


No... Free shot to either the gut or mug.

----------


## Matt Collins

> No... Free shot to either the gut or mug.


Advocating violence!?!? In that case I wouldn't advise you bothering to show up to the event, I'll ensure you are ejected from the premises immediately.

----------


## kathy88

> Advocating violence? I wouldn't advise you showing up to the event, I'll ensure you are ejected from the premises immediately.


What are you a $#@!ing robot? Jesus Matt.

----------


## kathy88

> Advocating violence!?!? In that case I wouldn't advise you bothering to show up to the event, I'll ensure you are ejected from the premises immediately.


Hey I hear the TSA is hiring... you wouldn't happen to know anything about that flyer urging people to call the police if Adam showed up at the rally/afterparty, would you?

----------


## Matt Collins

> There's no "scoop" at that link.


The link works for me

----------


## kathy88

> If you really want to make a difference on the ground and impact elections in the liberty movement, these conventions are an outstanding resource. I attended the YAL convention and the training we received there was nothing short of spectacular. The LPAC convention's training features many of the same political experts who came to YAL, so I can tell you first hand that this WILL improve your capacity to make a difference and I'd certainly recommend LPAC.


Judging from some of the people who tout these conventions as the end all be all, it appears from reading these forums that all they are really teaching people is how to $#@! on grassroots activists.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"If you go to LPAC you can get a private briefing with Senators DeMint and Lee."_

How much?

Here's the perfect example of the degeneration of a revolution, the raising of money off of it. You don't get "private" briefings from U.S. Senators for nothing.  

If you and the other "officials" want to use these forums as your own ATM for the "campaign" , I think that's serious grounds for banishment. I hope some of the moderators feel the same way.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> _"If you go to LPAC you can get a private briefing with Senators DeMint and Lee."_
> 
> How much?





> Tickets are $500 per person and only 20 are available.
> 
> http://lpac.com/schedule-of-events/p...ns-lee-demint/


Do the proceeds go to Demint's SCF, C4L or some other organization? If the proceeds go to the generic Republican Party in any way, shape or form, I suggest a boycott.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> _"If you go to LPAC you can get a private briefing with Senators DeMint and Lee."_
> 
> How much?
> 
> Here's the perfect example of the degeneration of a revolution, the raising of money off of it. You don't get "private" briefings from U.S. Senators for nothing.  
> 
> If you and the other "officials" want to use these forums as your own ATM for the "campaign" , I think that's serious grounds for banishment. I hope some of the moderators feel the same way.


$500 a head for a one hour briefing.  20 seats available.

-t

----------


## cajuncocoa

I just wonder why someone with Jim DeMint's voting record is even attending a liberty function.  Is this what we can expect for the future of the Liberty movement?

----------


## Rocco

I'll only respond by saying that these are people have won more elections then I have been around for. It's one thing to sign wave, or attend rallies, or even phone bank from home, but what these guys teach is how to really win elections for liberty candidates and help organize others for that intention. I sincerely hope that you take advantage and attend LPAC




> Judging from some of the people who tout these conventions as the end all be all, it appears from reading these forums that all they are really teaching people is how to $#@! on grassroots activists.

----------


## tod evans

> I'll only respond by saying that these are people have won more elections then I have been around for. It's one thing to sign wave, or attend rallies, or even phone bank from home, but what these guys teach is how to really win elections for liberty candidates and help organize others for that intention. I sincerely hope that you take advantage and attend LPAC


What exactly does my money buy?

Be very specific because the cost of this "wonderful experience" is greater than 2 months mortgage all things considered.

Contributing to Rons presidential bid is one thing but before I even think about turning loose of one red cent I need to know exactly what I'm buying.

Sell me Mr. Salesman.........

----------


## Merk

If DeMint was truly concerned about the cause of liberty he would grown a pair and endorsed Ron during the primaries.

He blows with the wind.

----------


## Rocco

Well sir, what I am talking about is the grassroots training (which you can buy a 1 day ticket to that is much less expensive) which is put on by Mike Rothfeld and Kirk Shelley. Now, I cannot speak to Shelley, but I learned more about politics in a 2 hour lecture from Rothfeld then in 2 years of political science courses. He breaks down the real nature of politics and how liberty activists can use these basic animal instincts politicians have to our advantage. Rothfeld said that political success is determined by the number and effectivenessof the political activists on either side, and that is the basis of his program. Linked below is his lecture from the YAL convention, and you can see for yourself the basis of my opinion. I encourage ALL of you to watch this! 







> What exactly does my money buy?
> 
> Be very specific because the cost of this "wonderful experience" is greater than 2 months mortgage all things considered.
> 
> Contributing to Rons presidential bid is one thing but before I even think about turning loose of one red cent I need to know exactly what I'm buying.
> 
> Sell me Mr. Salesman.........

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Training sessions like this are incredibly valuable.  Nonetheless there are some who will find any reason they can to $#@! all over the work of others.  There are those that do something and then there are those who only talk about doing something.

For those who are the "doers", LPAC is an excellent resource for you.

----------


## Badger Paul

_" I'll only respond by saying that these are people have won more elections then I have been around for. It's one thing to sign wave, or attend rallies, or even phone bank from home, but what these guys teach is how to really win elections for liberty candidates and help organize others for that intention. I sincerely hope that you take advantage and attend LPAC."_

Sure, just foot the bill for my expenses and I'll be happy to attend.

Here's a thought, if you want to advertise this "experience" why don't you do so and pay for a web ad and help RPF pay its bills instead of trying to get free advertising for "private briefings with U.S. Senators" at $500 a pop?

You're becoming bad as Conservative INC. Got a book or a tie you want to sell me too to help the "cause"?

I've got news for you, a lot of people around here don't have a lot money to paying for private briefings with U.S Senators. Some of that money they actually gave to you fellows to run Presidential campaign. Right now some of that money is sitting in bank vault somewhere doing nothing but making you fellow look good because you're campaign is "debt free." And now you want more.

As I said, I think solicitations like this should be grounds for banishment. Go peddle someplace else or at least pay for it like everyone else.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Here's the perfect example of the degeneration of a revolution, the raising of money off of it.


It takes money to run an organization, you should be greatful that these guys are willing to help a liberty organization like CFL raise funds.



> If DeMint was truly concerned about the cause of  liberty he would grown a pair and endorsed Ron during the  primaries.


He practically did. Do you not remember all the praise  he said about Ron?




> Do the proceeds go to Demint's SCF, C4L or  some other organization? If the proceeds go to the generic Republican  Party in any way, shape or form, I suggest a boycott.


Ron Paul's Campaign for Liberty



> I just wonder why someone with Jim DeMint's voting record is even attending a liberty function.  Is this what we can expect for the future of the Liberty movement?


It's called coalition building, he is with us on many of the fiscal issues, and he is coming around to us on the foreign policy issues.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Sure, just foot the bill for my expenses and I'll be happy to attend.


Start a chip-in, and you just might get it filled. Although you might want to change your attitude first though.

----------


## Rocco

I'm not sure if you are responding to my post, to Matt Collins post or to the ad itself.....but I don't work for C4L if that's what you are implying. I'm a grassroots activist just like you. 




> _" I'll only respond by saying that these are people have won more elections then I have been around for. It's one thing to sign wave, or attend rallies, or even phone bank from home, but what these guys teach is how to really win elections for liberty candidates and help organize others for that intention. I sincerely hope that you take advantage and attend LPAC."_
> 
> Sure, just foot the bill for my expenses and I'll be happy to attend.
> 
> Here's a thought, if you want to advertise this "experience" why don't you do so and pay for a web ad and help RPF pay its bills instead of trying to get free advertising for "private briefings with U.S. Senators" at $500 a pop?
> 
> You're becoming bad as Conservative INC. Got a book or a tie you want to sell me too to help the "cause"?
> 
> I've got news for you, a lot of people around here don't have a lot money to paying for private briefings with U.S Senators. Some of that money they actually gave to you fellows to run Presidential campaign. Right now some of that money is sitting in bank vault somewhere doing nothing but making you fellow look good because you're campaign is "debt free." And now you want more.
> ...

----------


## The Gold Standard

> I just wonder why someone with Jim DeMint's voting record is even attending a liberty function.  Is this what we can expect for the future of the Liberty movement?


Yep. They are going to brief us on how pushing for war with Iran is the liberty position.

----------


## Matt Collins

> What exactly does my money buy?
> 
> Be very specific because the cost of this "wonderful experience" is greater than 2 months mortgage all things considered.
> 
> Contributing to Rons presidential bid is one thing but before I even think about turning loose of one red cent I need to know exactly what I'm buying.
> 
> Sell me Mr. Salesman.........


Of course. Well it will be motivational which you can't really put a price on. You will also be able to network with other liberty minded individuals across the country, hear their stores, tell them what has worked in your area, and hear what has worked in yours. The exchange of ideas and innovation is critical to success. But most importantly, you will be able to learn the fundamentals of effective political activism if you take the training courses. These courses will empower you to be able to fight the establishment in your local area and help you win back your liberty at home.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Yep. They are going to brief us on how pushing for war with Iran is the liberty position.


LOLz, I assure you that _WILL NOT_ be happening. I don't even think Sen DeMint supports war with Iran at this point. I dunno, show up, go to the briefing, and ask him for yourself.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"Takes money to run an organization, you should be greatful that these guys are willing to help a liberty organization like CFL raise funds."_

Then spend money you already got instead hitting up people living paycheck-to-paycheck to shell out even more money to come to D.C. and then actually charge them to listen to a public official.

The only things that kind money pays for is your nice salaries. I've seen enough of how Conservative INC. does their business to see how the process works and now you want to copy them.

Some establishment fighter.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Then spend money you already got instead hitting up people living paycheck-to-paycheck to shell out even more money to come to D.C. and then actually charge them to listen to a public official. Some establishment fighter.


Your comment seems out of place.  This is a 20 seat only $500 per person fundraiser.  I don't think anyone at C4L thinks a single paycheck-to-paycheck person is going to attend it.

----------


## Rocco

God, who pissed in your cheerios this morning? 




> _"Takes money to run an organization, you should be greatful that these guys are willing to help a liberty organization like CFL raise funds."_
> 
> Then spend money you already got instead hitting up people living paycheck-to-paycheck to shell out even more money to come to D.C. and then actually charge them to listen to a public official.
> 
> The only things that kind money pays for is your nice salaries. I've seen enough of how Conservative INC. does their business to see how the process works and now you want to copy them.
> 
> Some establishment fighter.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Then spend money you already got instead hitting up people living paycheck-to-paycheck to shell out even more money to come to D.C. and then actually charge them to listen to a public official.
> 
> The only things that kind money pays for is your nice salaries. I've seen enough of how Conservative INC. does their business to see how the process works and now you want to copy them.
> 
> Some establishment fighter.


Yeah, it's actually interaction with leaders in the conservative / liberty movement. And of course it takes money to raise money, nothing is free, political activism costs money.

And if you think I have any sort of nice salary, you are very very very sorely mistaken; I am barely getting by but I am definitely not complaining because it allows me to do liberty full time. In fact I am quite greatful for the opportunity.

----------


## truthspeaker

> If you really want to make a difference on the ground and impact elections in the liberty movement, these conventions are an outstanding resource. I attended the YAL convention and the training we received there was nothing short of spectacular. The LPAC convention's training features many of the same political experts who came to YAL, so I can tell you first hand that this WILL improve your capacity to make a difference and I'd certainly recommend LPAC.


+rep

----------


## Matt Collins

> Shaping up to be a good event. I'm surprised they convinced Senator DeMint to speak.


Him and Rand and Jack Hunter are pretty close.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"There are those that do something and then there are those who only talk about doing something."
_

I and a handful of others gathered almost every week in the summer 2007 in a tiny office in St. Paul, Minnesota and we did quite a bit for those three months working for Ron Paul without getting paid so much as a dime for our efforts. Those same people now run the Minnesota Republican Party. I don't know how much "training" they got but I think they did fine, don't you?

Some people can only do so much given their financial and family situations, but every little bit helps when you have an army of millions of grassroots supporters. So don't talk to me about "doing" something.  I understand you want trained cadres and it takes money to do that, I'm not naive. But when you're sitting on millions of RP supporters' money and then you want charge people $500 just so they can have the "honor" of listening to someone who make their living off people's taxes is a more than just a little offensive to me thank you very much. It's copying the very establishment you say you wish to fight.

It seems to me you "officials" just want to have your own stake in the game, and that takes money to do. Fine, you've got it, go spend it then. But you're not getting another dime from me. And it's not because I'm mad at you arseholes. It's because I know you don't need it. I'm sure some coal company in Kentucky will be more than happy to contribute tax-free to Rand's political education group. Or maybe even British Petroleum can contribute, Rand has said nice things about them. I'll let them foot bill from now on because that's where it's headed. 

Matt I'll be happy to change my attitude when you stop referring yourself as "The Collins", how bout that? You want me to do a Pay Pal? Okay, how's this: "Will you please contribute money you don't have to someone you don't know so they can travel first class to go hob-nob with Washington politicians? My goal is $5,000. Please give!"

----------


## Rocco

What's your problem? If you don't want to pay $500 to go to this, as only 20 people out of the hundreds who attend this convention will, then don't. But sitting here complaining about a pro liberty organization trying to raise money to promote liberty activism ahead of the november elections is borderline insane. 




> _"There are those that do something and then there are those who only talk about doing something."
> _
> 
> I and a handful of others gathered almost every week in the summer 2007 in a tiny office in St. Paul, Minnesota and we did quite a bit for those three months working for Ron Paul without getting paid so much as a dime for our efforts. Those same people now run the Minnesota Republican Party. I don't know how much "training" they got but I think they did fine, don't you?
> 
> Some people can only do so much given their financial and family situations, but every little bit helps when you have an army of millions of grassroots supporters. So don't talk to me about "doing" something.  I understand you want trained cadres and it takes money to do that, I'm not naive. But when you're sitting on millions of RP supporters' money and then you want charge people $500 just so they can have the "honor" of listening to someone who make their living off people's taxes is a more than just a little offensive to me thank you very much. It's copying the very establishment you say you wish to fight.
> 
> It seems to me you like you "officials" just want to have your own stake in the game, and that takes money to do. Fine, you've got it, go spend it then. But you're not getting another dime from me. And it's not because I'm mad at you arseholes. It's because I know you don't need it. I'm sure some coal company in Kentucky will be more than happy to contribute tax-free to Rand's political education group. Or maybe even British Petroleum can contribute, Rand has said nice things about them. I'll let them foot bill from now on because that's where it's headed. 
> 
> Matt I'll be happy to change my attitude when you stop referring yourself as "The Collins", how bout that? You want me to do a Pay Pal? Okay, how's this: "Will you please contribute money you don't have to someone you don't know so they can travel first class to go hob-nob with Washington politicians? My goal is $5,000. Please give!"

----------


## Badger Paul

Notice I didn't start complaining until someone decided they were going to try to sell this conference by peddling access to taxpayer funded public officials like the big shots do already to an organization which will have sufficient funds once the RP 2012 campaign transfers what's left in its accounts to the CFL just as they four years ago.

What was it that Kokesh said the CFL was becoming, Rand Paul INC.? Yeah well, little-sign waver me who can't be a professional activist and who nearly got heatstroke in Ames in back in '07 for actually "doing something" says no thanks.  You don't need to tell me this is voluntary, but I also think it's in bad taste. And that's my opinion whether you like it or not.

----------


## Rocco

There is no such thing in politics as sufficient funds. They would be stupid not to use this opportunity to raise $10,000 for CFL




> Notice I didn't start complaining until someone decided they were going to try to sell this conference by peddling access to taxpayer funded public officials like the big shots do already to an organization which will have sufficient funds once the RP 2012 campaign transfers what's left in its accounts to the CFL just as they four years ago.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I and a handful of others gathered almost every week in the summer 2007 in a tiny office in St. Paul, Minnesota and we did quite a bit for those three months working for Ron Paul without getting paid so much as a dime for our efforts. Those same people now run the Minnesota Republican Party. I don't know how much "training" they got but I think they did fine, don't you?


Those same people have had LOTS of training between then and now.





> But you're not getting another dime from me. And it's not because I'm mad at you arseholes. It's because I know you don't need it.


That is a ludicrius statement. Money is finite and the more you have, the more you can do with it. Duh. The liberty movement needs every dime it can get, this is just one avenue to raise the funds.





> Matt I'll be happy to change my attitude when you stop referring yourself as "The Collins", how bout that?


ha ha ha, I didn't make it up, some girl in LOLA did back at a CFL conference. The nickname has stuck.  Besides, why do you care what people call me anyway? 




> Will you please contribute money you don't have


No one is asking anyone to give money that they don't have. You should try dialing it back a little bit, really man, you seem kind of on edge for some reason

----------


## tod evans

Just sat through the whole 1-1/2 hour video...

Can't say I'm interested in attending seminars.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

DeMint isn't full fledged liberty candidate but he definitely drifts that way and likes the way we are pushing things. Its probably more beneficial for him to hang around the neoconservative wing, but he isn't.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Lol and one another thing isn't Chantilly the same place where Bilderberg met this year? Haha.


I think the same hotel too.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"hat is a ludicrius statement. Money is finite and the more you have, the more you can do with it. Duh. The liberty movement needs every dime it can get, this is just one avenue to raise the funds."_

Fine, you just go shakedown old Arch Coal and I'm sure they'll be happy to contribute. Make even more money because it costs them nothing and gains them access. You certainly don't need my nickle and dime contributions anymore that's for sure.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Only 1 of the 9 elected legislators listed as speaking is from New Hampshire?  Considering that more pro-liberty legislators are elected in NH than the other 49 states combined, that doesn't make sense.
Elected pro-liberty legislators:
NH 50%+
The rest of the US combined less than 50%

Elected pro-liberty legislators speaking at LPAC:
NH 11%
The rest of the US combined 89%

----------


## Matt Collins

Bump for afternoon crowd.

----------


## fr33

Why did a topic about receiving calls from RNC telemarketers get merged into this topic? I never posted in this topic originally.

----------


## Brett85

Is Matt Collins really banned?

----------


## AGRP

Threads like this are worse than being subjected to a timeshare lecture.  Im turned off at getting involved in politics because of things like this.

----------


## Rocco

A lot easier to do with a thousand seat state legislature....just saying. 




> Only 1 of the 9 elected legislators listed as speaking is from New Hampshire?  Considering that more pro-liberty legislators are elected in NH than the other 49 states combined, that doesn't make sense.
> Elected pro-liberty legislators:
> NH 50%+
> The rest of the US combined less than 50%
> 
> Elected pro-liberty legislators speaking at LPAC:
> NH 11%
> The rest of the US combined 89%

----------


## Keith and stuff

> A lot easier to do with a thousand seat state legislature....just saying.


Only 424 seats  But, NH is near the least amount of Congressional seats, at 4.

----------

